# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Thinking of a new setup

## doug1980

My wife let it slip that her mom was getting me a crossdraw vest for Christmas.  So I was thinking of what sort of attachments I might like to add, and have come up with this.  What do you all think?  Any ideas or suggestions?  Want this to be a multi purpose system for shooting, hiking or even as a Bug Out kit.

The Vest

front
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

back
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Only downside is I wish the mag pouches were on the other side of the vest.  I really have no need for pistol holster on the vest.

Hydration pack to attach to vest.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Butt pack that will attach to belt.

front
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

back
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Since the vest is ACU camo that's what all the packs will be too.

----------


## klickitat

After you get used to carrying your gun like that you will have a hard time carrying it any other way. I live to carry on my chest when I am in the woods.

----------


## Winter

Go with the OD bags and backpack. Add a too large dark windbreaker and you are sheepleflaged.

----------


## Sourdough

I don't want anything impeeding my full range of arm movement. I am very happy with my 5.11 vest. They have the vests at Northern Security. I loath fixed pockets, fixed pouches. Maybe she would get you a gift certificate.

----------


## Winter

Bugging out impedes my range of arm movement, hahaha

----------


## crashdive123

Doug - I've got a vest very similar to what you pictured.  It really doesn't see any use and was purchased in one of mt tacticool moods.  There are better quality, more versatile vests out there.  Take a look at the one Sourdough has.

----------


## Rick

I've looked at that one, Doug and there were two things that stopped me from getting it. 1. the pouches were what they wanted on it not what I wanted on it and 2. The upper pouches appeared to me to interfere with anything with shoulder straps. That's just my impression. 

You have three military surplus stores in Anchorage. Why not hit them and try on what they have? Then stop by Northern Security and try the 5.11. I think if you try them on you'll be better equipped to make a choice based on what's right for you.

----------


## SARKY

Doug, I looked at the pre pocketed vests and found them wanting. I wound up getting the CamelBak vest it's all molle straps, front and back, so you can put pouches anywhere you like and the hydration system is built in.

----------


## hunter63

> Doug - I've got a vest very similar to what you pictured.  It really doesn't see any use and was purchased in one of mt tacticool moods.  There are better quality, more versatile vests out there.  Take a look at the one Sourdough has.


I guess i did pretty much the same thing........Got mine from Cheaper Than Dirt. Was like $30 bucks at the time.

It hangs in the safe and is a good place for mag storage, and I do like the cross draw holster.

Practical, not really sure...Like the features of a good turkey vest, lots of pockets and the game bad/seat pad in the rear.

Will be intrested to see how you would outfit something like this.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - mine will either be sold or used when I need to be armed to the teeth for the coming insurrection.  I do like the chest cross draw holster, but it really is impractical for most applications.  I much prefer my LBE harness or web belt with y-harness.

----------


## Sourdough

Doug, The review I wrote:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=Mountain+Bike

----------


## klkak

I love my 5.11 vest. I wear it spring, summer and fall.

----------


## klkak

> I don't want anything impeeding my full range of arm movement. I am very happy with my 5.11 vest. They have the vests at Northern Security. I loath fixed pockets, fixed pouches. Maybe she would get you a gift certificate.


Please, next time you post a picture of yourself could you make sure you are wearing something that covers up more of your face? :Ninja:

----------

